# Saga of trip to Ga.



## Mr. Ed (Dec 5, 2022)

Missed my flight to Atlanta. Was able to book next flight arrive at 2:00pm


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2022)

Bummer.  Some days you have a better chance at winning a jackpot in Vegas than catching your flight on time....or at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

It's good you were at least able to book the next flight. What time did the flight you missed leave?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 6, 2022)

As I mentioned we missed original fight to Ga, carryon bag had a razor blade in razor, red flag, security disposed of blade. Delta airlines, wife/I got to our seats, stowed away two bags overhead. Non-stop 2 hour + flight. 
Arrived in Atlanta, picked up Avis rental car, Toyota Camry. Right away didn't like the car. Atlanta traffic was horrible, raining, couldn't see out the windshield. 
Getting late, haven't had anything to eat all day, stopped at Carry-away buffet restaurant. Nice concept. Home made style food dishes cost by the weight of food you put on your plate. Turned out very expensive, for two total cost was $50.00, a ripoff. 

Driving to hotel, raining, can't see the road, GPS says turn left onto road. Hit a curb, car went over curb but was damaged and lost power. We were 2 miles from hotel, no place to pull over and get help. Car is slow, stalling and stopping on the way to the hotel. 

Arrived at hotel, exhausted, called Avis rental and was instructed to drive car to nearby Avis garage, maybe they will have a car to swap out. 

We will be here until Friday when we fly back to NY. I'll post highlights of the trip on this thread.


----------



## Been There (Dec 7, 2022)

I thought those were the highlights. (Just kidding.)

BTW, I don’t know what this has to do with military veterans. Did you want to post it under this thread or maybe “Travel” would be more appropriate.


----------

